# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Имена пользователей (правила п. 2.1.1)

## Эдвард

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные!

В связи с введением новой версии правил форума, а именно:

*2.1.1. Вайшнавское имя (только для инициированных преданных) с обязательной приставкой дас или даси, например, Кришна дас или Радхарани деви даси.*

Убедительная просьба проявить дух сотрудничества и подать заявку в эту тему на изменение вашего имени на форуме, если вы написали духовное имя без окончаний: дас, деви даси или д.д. (das, devi dasi, d.d.)

Т.е.
Было: Кришна
Должно быть: Кришна дас

Было: Радхарани
Должно быть: Радхарани деви даси или Радхарани д.д.

Заявка принимается в форме:
1. Имя в данный момент;
2. Желаемое имя.

Имя может быть написано на русском или латиницей, на ваш выбор. 

С уважением, 
Администрация форума.

* Логи:*
1. Siddharthadas > Siddhartha das
2. Caitanya > Caitanya das
3. Konstantin > Krishna Prema dasa
4. madhusudana > madhusudana das
5. Анурадха > Анурадха д.д.
6. lavanga mandjari > lavanga mandlari d.d.
7. Dhira > Dhiramati d.d.
8. Mahottsava > Mahottsava Gauranga d.
9.   Kamini >  Kamini dasi                         
10. Anastasya > Chandrika Radha devi dasi
11. Gitamrita > Gitamrita dasi
12. Веданта Крит > Веданта Крит дас
13. Sukhananda > Sukhananda das
14. Ramapriyadas > Rama-priya das
15. ahahsamvartaka > Ahah-samvartaka das
16. Dakshayagya > Dakshayagya-hanta das                         
17. Шри Радхика > Шри Радхика д.д.
18. Sarasvati Gopi > Sarasvati Gopi dd
19. Doyal > Doyal Nrisimha das
20. Рамай > Рамай дас
21. Леонова Ирина > Чарана-рену д.д.

----------


## Siddhartha das

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны.

Необходима ли мне смена имени или можно оставить боллее удобное для меня слитное написание?

Ваш слуга Сиддхартха дас.

----------


## Эдвард

Мои поклоны!

По правилам необходимо раздельно написание. Если для вас не слишком трудно, то давайте добавим необходимый пробел?

----------


## Siddhartha das

> Мои поклоны!
> 
> По правилам необходимо раздельно написание. Если для вас не слишком трудно, то давайте добавим необходимый пробел?


Я не против. Главное, чтобы зайти на форум потом получилось =)

----------


## Эдвард

Просто напишите в логине "Siddhartha das" без ""  :smilies:  Если будут проблемы пишите в ICQ 193-163-183

----------


## Caitanya das

Харе Кришна, а как подать заявку? Я: Caitanya > Caitanya das

----------


## Эдвард

Готово! Блогадарю за сотрудничество  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

Konstantin -> Krishna Prema dasa

----------


## Эдвард

Готово, спасибо!  :smilies:

----------


## madhusudana das

> Готово, спасибо!


Сделайте мне тоже.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Анурадха- Анурадха д.д., можно так.

  Спасибо.

----------


## Эдвард

Готово  :smilies:

----------


## lavanga mandjari d.d.

lavanga mandjari - lavanga mandlari d.d.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> lavanga mandjari - lavanga mandlari d.d.


Здесь не ошибка? В слове mandlari после "d" стоит "l"?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Правильное написание на англ. - manjari, "j" читается как "дж".

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Dhira - Dhiramati d.d.

----------


## Эдвард

Готово  :smilies:  Спасибо!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Mahottsava - Mahottsava Gauranga d.

----------


## lavanga mandjari d.d.

Да, я ошиблась - lavanga mandjari d.d.

----------


## Эдвард

Поправил  :smilies:

----------


## Kamini dasi

Сделайте и мне:   Kamini  >>  Kamini dasi

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь, Лаванга Манджари джи. 

Видимо, те, кто не знают английского, не видят этой ошибки, думая, что "j" - буква для звука "ж", но это не так. 

Меня на форуме уже несколько раз называли по-русски "ража кумари", неправильно читая английское написание, и я конечно поправляла, - ведь *это звучание санскрита*. Поэтому я и тут заинтересовалась и написала... Вы сами пишете духовное имя так, что оно читается "ман*д*джари"... Неужели вам без разницы, как звучит...  :smilies: 

Хорошо, в таком случае напишу с другой стороны, со стороны читателей, особенно знающих английский или понимающих, хотя бы немного, санскрит...  Мне, например, было бы неудобно при общении цитировать или называть, обращаясь, вас, уважаемая Лаванга Манджари д.д. вашим вариантом написания имени. Потому что ваше написание вынуждает произносить слово на *санскрите* с ошибкой. 

И в то же время, не назвав вас так, как вы хотите, - тоже рискуешь вас обидеть. И где выход? 

Существуют *общепринятые* нормы транслитерации санскрита. 
Пишется jiva (джива), Maharaj (махарадж), japa (джапа), *manjari* (манджари)  и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще часто неправильно пишут на англ. звук "й" ("ачарья" - "асharja"). 

Правило транслитерации таково: 

звук "й" передается английской буквой "y", 
для звука "дж" - "j".

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

это, должно быть, от любви к Прабхупаде так пишут, дорогая Раджа Кумари. он, как вы знаете, как раз и произносил "ачарджа".
(:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот оно почему ) 
Но я не знаю такого... откуда это? С записей голоса Прабхупады? из рассказов его слуг? 
В книгах наших - Founder-_Acarya_ of ISKCON.

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

Измените и мне, пожалуйста, с Anastasya на Chandrika Radha devi dasi.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Вот оно почему ) 
> Но я не знаю такого... откуда это? С записей голоса Прабхупады? из рассказов его слуг? 
> В книгах наших - Founder-_Acarya_ of ISKCON.


по-бенгальски ж

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

спасибо

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На бенгали Прабхупада произносит "ачарджа"? речь о палатальном звуке? 

В книгах наших, в том числе в руководстве по чтению бенгали в "Чайтанья-Чаритамрите" рекомендовано произносить "j" как "дж" . 




> Bengali Pronunciation Guide 
> 
> The letters in Bengali transliterations should be pronounced as follows: 
> 
> j - like the j in joy (или Джон, как написано в русских книгах)


Слово "ачарья" всюду у нас пишется "acarya", в фолио по CC acarya - 1368, acarja - 0. Правило есть правило...

----------


## Gitamrita dasi

Харе Кришна!
gitamrita -> Gitamrita dasi

Спасибо!

----------


## Эдвард

*2 Chandrika Radha devi dasi
2 gitamrita*
И вам спасибо за сотрудничество!  :smilies:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> На бенгали Прабхупада произносит "ачарджа"? речь о палатальном звуке? 
> 
> В книгах наших, в том числе в руководстве по чтению бенгали в "Чайтанья-Чаритамрите" рекомендовано произносить "j" как "дж" . 
> 
> 
> 
> Слово "ачарья" всюду у нас пишется "acarya", в фолио по CC acarya - 1368, acarja - 0. *Правило есть правило*...


а шутка есть шутка...
да, Прабхупада прозносил _acarja_, акцент такой, но транслитерировал _acarya_/

ps. кстати, вы можете встретить в некоторых английских текстах, написанных бенгальцами, не знакомыми с ISO 15919, UNRSGN, IAST и пр., и Advaita Acarja, и Sribas Thakur..
pss. у нас же эта путаница с -j, -y etc. из-за безграмотности, отчасти косвенной - половина россиян в школе раньше учила немецкий, где _ja_ звучит как _я_ (или _йа_ ?  :crazy: ).

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Мне тоже "дас" приделайте

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> а шутка есть шутка...
> да, Прабхупада прозносил _acarja_, акцент такой, но транслитерировал _acarya_/
> 
> ps. кстати, вы можете встретить в некоторых английских текстах, написанных бенгальцами, не знакомыми с ISO 15919, UNRSGN, IAST и пр., и Advaita Acarja, и Sribas Thakur..
> pss. у нас же эта путаница с -j, -y etc. из-за безграмотности, отчасти косвенной - половина россиян в школе раньше учила немецкий, где _ja_ звучит как _я_ (или _йа_ ? ).


йа йа зер гут дас ист рихтиг майне либе фройнде  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

> Мне тоже "дас" приделайте


С радостью!  :smilies:

----------


## Sukhananda das

просто добавьте das

----------


## Эдвард

Готово  :smilies:

----------


## Rama-priya das

Ramapriyadas> Rama-priya das

----------


## Ahah-samvartaka das

ahahsamvartaka > Ahah-samvartaka das

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Dakshayagya > Dakshayagya-hanta das

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Шри Радхика  - Шри Радхика д.д.   А объясните, пожалуйста, зачем?....

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Чтобы с Богами и богинями не путали. А то вдруг кто зарегистрируется.

----------


## Эдвард

> Чтобы с Богами и богинями не путали. А то вдруг кто зарегистрируется.


 :smilies: 





> 16. Dakshayagya > Dakshayagya-hanta das 						
> 17. Шри Радхика > Шри Радхика д.д.


Готово  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А объясните, пожалуйста, зачем?....


1) для порядка;
2) чтобы помочь преданным в самоосознании (мы не Шри Радхики и не Лакшмана Праны, мы Их слуги);
3) для того, чтобы было понятно, какого пола собеседник.

----------


## Sarasvati Gopi dd

Sarasvati Gopi - Sarasvati Gopi dd

----------


## Doyal Nrisimha das

А для чего это нововведение? В чём преимущества? Мне например будет неудобно постоянно длинное имя вводить при входе ....  :sed:

----------


## Doyal Nrisimha das

> 2) чтобы помочь преданным в самоосознании (мы не Шри Радхики и не Лакшмана Праны, мы Их слуги);
> 3) для того, чтобы было понятно, какого пола собеседник.


сделайте меня тогда просто "das" ... нормально?

----------


## Doyal Nrisimha das

Тогда надо сделать отдельно логин и пароль и отдельно имя в анкете при заполнении. Так проще будет. Когда каждый раз с нового компа или с компа общего пользования заходишь в инет, то неудобно каждый раз длинное имя вводить... вот я о чём.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Рекомендую программу KeePass. Она хранит все ваши пароли для любых сайтов, e-mail и т.д. Ее можно носить на флешке, подключать к компьютеру общего пользования. Так и все пароли запоминать не надо, и длинные ники вводить не надо, можно просто скопировать и вставить.

----------


## Doyal Nrisimha das

Ну... если так надо... хотя мне эта затея очень не нравится  :stena:  ... Меняйте "Doyal" на "Doyal Nrisimha das". Проще для нас, посетителей, было бы так: при регистрации мы указываем логин и пароль, а имя - это другое поле ввода. Так, при отображении сообщений отображался бы не логин автора, а его имя из данных регистрации. Его бы хорошо иметь возможность менять, т.к. мирское имя (фамилия) меняется у матаджей при вступлении в замужество, затем при получении детского духовного имени и при получении дикша духовного имени. Ну да ладно... :smilies:  Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны.

----------


## Эдвард

Готово.

----------


## Рамай дас

Пожалуйста - Рамай -- Рамай дас

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

была Леонова Ирина теперь Чарана-рену д.д.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> была Леонова Ирина теперь Чарана-рену д.д.


Поздравляем! :buket:

----------


## Dhanya Lakshmipriya d.d (JPS)

ХК, мои поклоны, добавьте, пож-ста пробел и JPS  :smilies: 
DhanyaLakshmipriya d.d -> Dhanya Lakshmipriya d.d (JPS)
Спасибо!

----------


## Ваджаянти д.д.

можно прибавить d.d.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Вайрагья Бхума дас с 27 августа

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вайрагья Бхума дас с 27 августа


Поздравляем!

----------


## Вистара дас

Колегов Виктор -> Вистара дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Колегов Виктор -> Вистара дас


Поздравляем с духовным посвящением!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

По милости Гуру Махараджа со среды  Григорий_  -> Гокуланатх дас    :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> По милости Гуру Махараджа со среды  Григорий_  -> Гокуланатх дас


Джай! Поздравляем!  :yahoo:

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

а можно чуть подправить??? Чарана-рену даси......

----------


## Эдвард

Чарана-рену деви даси?

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

неаа.... Чарана-рену даси......

----------


## Эдвард

Radhe Shyam das -> Ananta Govinda das
(Причина: Мое реальное Ananta Govinda das. Я недавно получил инициацию, позже, чем зарегистрировался на форуме. А до этого было имя, которое мне дал шикша-гуру.)

----------


## Эдвард

Чарана-рену д.д. -> Чарана-рену даси

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

Харе Кришна!!!
с Алексей Ведмеденко -> Веданта-крит дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!!!
> с Алексей Ведмеденко -> Веданта-крит дас


Готово. Поздравляем!

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

> Готово. Поздравляем!


Вайшнавы океан милости!!! Спасибо!
Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!!

----------


## baladasa

Balabasa das -> Валерий Басов

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Balabasa das -> Валерий Басов


ОК

----------


## Naravesha das

Харе Кришна!
Micola99 -> Naravesha das

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> Micola99 -> Naravesha das


Готово. Поздравляем!

----------


## Бала-Чандра дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Я Чандра дас. 
По милости Гуру Махараджа с 26 сентября 2011 года я получил духовное имя Бала-Чандра дас.
Теперь попрошу ответственного вайшнава внести правку в мой логин.
ВС Бала-Чандра дас

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

харе кришна. мне тоже надо дописать окончание-деви даси-может хоть это поможет стать слугой вайшнавов....

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Я Чандра дас. 
> По милости Гуру Махараджа с 26 сентября 2011 года я получил духовное имя Бала-Чандра дас.
> Теперь попрошу ответственного вайшнава внести правку в мой логин.
> ВС Бала-Чандра дас


Готово. Поздравляем с посвящением!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> харе кришна. мне тоже надо дописать окончание-деви даси-может хоть это поможет стать слугой вайшнавов....


Напишите, пожалуйста, точно, какой ник Вам сделать. Варианты: Premanjana devi dasi, Преманджана деви даси

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Без разницы пишите на свой вкус

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Поставил *Premanjana devi dasi*. Так (латинскими буквами) удобнее заходить, если находишься за границей в интернет-салоне.

----------


## Rasika-Shekhara Das

Rasika-Shekhara Das, spasibo  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Rasika-Shekhara Das, spasibo


Готово. Поздравляем с инициацией!

----------


## Rasika-Shekhara Das

spasibo  :smilies:

----------


## Atma Tripta das

Atma Tripta das
исправьте, пожалуйста!
 :dandavat:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Atma Tripta das
> исправьте, пожалуйста!


Готово.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

prema – Kasturika d.d.

Замените, пожалуйста.
Так будет удобней.

Мой муж– prema. А пишу почти всегда я.
Харе Кришна!!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> prema – Kasturika d.d.
> 
> Замените, пожалуйста.
> Так будет удобней.
> 
> Мой муж– prema. А пишу почти всегда я.
> Харе Кришна!!!!


Готово.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Благодарю, прабху :smilies:

----------


## Ишвара дас

Эдвард, покорректируйте

Пользователь Игорь ПА на Ишвара дас

----------


## Эдвард

С радостью  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

хари! как вы прабху женились?!
прабху не могу посылать свои сообщения на сайт?
имя варнашрама мне просто дал дханешвара прабху
но я не инициирован.
можно ли это имя оставить?

----------


## Anandavidia das

Харе Кришна! А я тоже хочу  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Харе Кришна! А я тоже хочу


Это моё детское имя  :pyatak:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Варнашрама" можно оставить, я не против.

Anandavidiadas, что именно Вы хотите?

----------


## Anandavidia das

Что бы Anandavidia das отдельно было в имени

----------


## Ananda Krishna d.

Ananda_Krishna ---> Ananda Krishna d.

 :sorry:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Anandavidia das и Ananda Krishna d. - готово.

----------


## Эката дас

Измените, пожалуйста, на Эката дас

----------


## Эдвард

Готово  :smilies:

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

Пранешвари- Пранешвари деви даси

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пранешвари- Пранешвари деви даси


Готово.

----------


## Kala Hari das

Харе Кришна! Подскажите почему я не вижу свою фотографию на форуме!?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Подскажите почему я не вижу свою фотографию на форуме!?


Фотография у Вас есть в профиле. Ее могут видеть те, кто заходит просмотреть Ваш профиль. Аватарки у Вас нет. Аватарка загружается отдельно. В данной версии форума понятия "фотография" и "аватарка" - это разные вещи.

----------


## Ekanta devi dasi

Харе Кришна!

Е_katerina -> Ekanta devi dasi

Спасибо.

----------


## Эдвард

Готово  :smilies:

----------


## Gopati das

Харибол! 
Заявка: 

Boris D.      ->  Gopati das

Мои поклоны!

----------


## Эдвард

Готово.

----------


## Amala

мое полное имя Amala Harinama das
благо дарю

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> мое полное имя Amala Harinama das
> благо дарю


Ник "Amala Harinama das" уже занят. Пожалуйста, придумайте другой ник. 
Варианты:
1) Амала Харинама дас
2) Amala-Harinama das
3) Amala_Harinama_das

----------


## Лилавати д.д.

Лилавати - Лилавати д.д.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Лилавати - Лилавати д.д.


Готово - *Лилавати д.д.*

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Можно и мне? paramathma - Елена Щербак

----------


## Нитьянанда Рам дас

Здравствуйте, смените пожалуйста мое имя на Нитьянанда Рам дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Здравствуйте, смените пожалуйста мое имя на Нитьянанда Рам дас


Готово.

----------


## Ингрид

смените мне пожалуйста имя на Ингрид

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> смените мне пожалуйста имя на Ингрид


Готово.

----------


## Эка Пранешвари дд

Пожалуйста, поменяйте с Dina на Эка Пранешвари дд

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пожалуйста, поменяйте с Dina на Эка Пранешвари дд


Готово.

----------


## Advaita das

Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста исправьте имя на "Advaita das"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста исправьте имя на "Advaita das"


Готово.

----------


## Advaita das

> Готово.


Спасибо большое!!!! Харе Кришна!!! =)

----------


## Грамани дас

Григорий > Грамани дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Григорий > Грамани дас


Готово. Поздравляю!

----------


## Advaita-Kripalu Das

Харе Кришна. Поменяйте мне тоже пожалуйста: oslyabya - Advaita-Kripalu Das

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна. Поменяйте мне тоже пожалуйста: oslyabya - Advaita-Kripalu Das


Сделал.

----------


## Кавинду дас

Харе Кршна,прабху.Прошу прощения за возможно дикую на Ваш взгляд просьбу.Перед своим именем я хотел бы иметь приставку экс- , либо ex-  ,если это возможно,конечно.Предвосхищая вопросы:-это имя я получил 17 лет назад и не оправдал его.Надеюсь,настанет день,когда я попрошу эту приставку убрать.
в.с. ex-Кавинду дас IDS.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кршна,прабху.Прошу прощения за возможно дикую на Ваш взгляд просьбу.Перед своим именем я хотел бы иметь приставку экс- , либо ex-  ,если это возможно,конечно.Предвосхищая вопросы:-это имя я получил 17 лет назад и не оправдал его.Надеюсь,настанет день,когда я попрошу эту приставку убрать.
> в.с. ex-Кавинду дас IDS.


Поменять нельзя. Придется соответствовать  :mig:

----------


## Кавинду дас

ДЖАЙ!!!С ГАУРА ПУРНИМОЙ ВСЕХ!!!

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Харе Кришна, не могли бы вы поменять мое имя на духовное?
Alexandra.> Syama Rasa d.d.

(это станет моим логином после смены?)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, не могли бы вы поменять мое имя на духовное?
> Alexandra.> Syama Rasa d.d.
> 
> (это станет моим логином после смены?)


Поменял. Поздравляем! 
Да.

----------


## Nyrislam

Прощу прощения за обиду на того, кто проверяет имена при регистрации.

Смените имя на Nyrislam. Вопреки мнению проверяющего, такое имя есть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Прощу прощения за обиду на того, кто проверяет имена при регистрации.
> 
> Смените имя на Nyrislam. Вопреки мнению проверяющего, такое имя есть.


Изменил. Простите, имя редкое, мы его не знали.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

на Юрий Анатольевич, если можно

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> на Юрий Анатольевич, если можно


Можно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Варнашрама --> Рамачандра дас

Поздравляем с духовным посвящением!

----------


## Мурали-гита д.д.

Джанани д.д., пожалуйста

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Джанани д.д., пожалуйста


Пожалуйста. Поздравляем!

----------


## Бхаяха дас

прошу изменить мое имя Сергей Пантелеевич на Бхаяха дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> прошу изменить мое имя Сергей Пантелеевич на Бхаяха дас


Готово.

----------


## Сергей Любимов

Харе Кришна Lakshmana Prana Прабху. Примите мои поклоны.Уважаемый Lakshmana Prana Прабху, я поменял фамилию, и как изменить фамилию у себя в профиле, я не нашёл. С уважением, теперь уже, Сергей Любимов (по паспорту).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна Lakshmana Prana Прабху. Примите мои поклоны.Уважаемый Lakshmana Prana Прабху, я поменял фамилию, и как изменить фамилию у себя в профиле, я не нашёл. С уважением, теперь уже, Сергей Любимов (по паспорту).


Поменял. Теперь Ваш ник на форуме Кришна.ру "Сергей Любимов".

----------


## Нараяна дас

Харе Кришна!
Смените, пожалуйста, Николай73 на Нараяна дас.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Харе Кришна!
> Смените, пожалуйста, Николай73 на Нараяна дас.


Готово.

----------


## Наталия Чудинова

Харе Кришна!
Смените, пожалуйста, ник "Наталия В." на "Наталия Чудинова"

----------


## Эдвард

> Харе Кришна!
> Смените, пожалуйста, ник "Наталия В." на "Наталия Чудинова"


Готово.

----------

